# Just sharing ( Knitting) SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice chart!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I took a picture with my phone so I will have it with me while shopping for yarn.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Cute mail box.
Thanks for the chart. It will be very helpful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Love the feet on the mailbox. 
That chart is handy to have. Here's the chart in a different format:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Handy chart - thank you


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice! thanks.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

THANK you so much!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I would love to have the card shown in the bottom picture any ideas where to find it?
Tonda


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Love the chart! Thanks. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Bookmarked, may need that chart someday


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love the mailbox footies.... The chart is what I will hunt for.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the feet! thanks for charts


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

-


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Love your posts but this one exceeded expectations! Thanks for the chart, will share with needlework group.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> I would love to have the card shown in the bottom picture any ideas where to find it?
> Tonda


I have copied it and pasted it into a document.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

The chart appears to be from Lion brand yarns. I would check their website.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I love the feet!????


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

First picture is a "hoot" Thanks for the chart. This makes two that I downloaded today.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the chart. It will be easy to carry in my wallet.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the handy chart!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> I would love to have the card shown in the bottom picture any ideas where to find it?
> Tonda


That's a Lion Brand logo. Perhaps they have it on their website, or call to see if they have it for sale with their accessories.

ETA: Not exactly, but I did find this one

https://support.lionbrand.com/support/solutions/articles/17000035213-how-much-yarn-do-i-need-to-make-a-


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou for sharing the chart. I am useless at weights, so if no yardage on the info I do not bring it home. It's that just a basic knitter thing, lol!


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

Tonda- Just right-click the picture. Then click save image as. You can give it a name you will remember or just use the one that is associated with the file.


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the chart. I’ve saved it for the future.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great chart thank you


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the chart. My first thought upon seeing the mailbox was what a great place to store a stash! The mailbox could be sanded down and repainted and would look great. Now if I just knew where to find one to purchase.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a chart in my purse all the time in case I run into something that I think I can't live without.
Cute feet on the postal box.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing both...love the old mailbox. My husband asked me to chose a letterbox for our new house, and I would choose that one if possible.


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

tonyastewart said:


> I would love to have the card shown in the bottom picture any ideas where to find it?
> Tonda


Couldn't you just right click on it and save it?

Lionbrand has a chart for knit an crochet here
https://support.lionbrand.com/support/solutions/articles/17000035213-how-much-yarn-do-i-need-to-make-a-

the link for the pdf is here
http://cdn.lionbrand.com/media/downloadable/files/links/l/b/LBY-yardage-chart.pdf


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for the charts!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Love those feet! I ahev seen a number of chart with “yardage” on them , and what matters the most is how much you need to knit the things you knit. I saw some of my fellows knitters at my LYS at the sales with notebooks, they had numbers recorded for those generic garments and for the patterns they used a lot. 

I think there used to be an app for this, but not having a smart phone, I’ll just have to dl this and put it in a notebook! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Love ???? the mailbox. Thanks for the chart.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Have download the charts...all three of them. ???? Would love to have had that letterbox when I was doing folkart. ????


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

How did you find the chart in the format you showed? Thanks in advance.


----------

